# Niihau Shell Lei and bracelet



## slip (Sep 1, 2013)

Getting ready for our trip to Maui and Kauai so I just got my wife and I
Our first authentic Niihau jewelry. I've been looking at these for a while and
Decided to pull the trigger so we can enjoy them on our trip. This is the bracelet.
I'll follow up with the lei.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's the lei. It's been really interesting reading about the history of
This art form.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeff, can you repost larger images?  The ones you've put up are too small to see any detail.

Dave


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2013)

Let's try this one. It's better when I look at it.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2013)

I was able to make this one even larger.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 1, 2013)

That's better.  18K in size vs. 5K in size.  Still small, but does look better.  These are true Niihau shells, and products made by Niihau islanders? Where did you get them?

Dave


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2013)

Close up of the bracelet.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, these are the real deal from the Hawaiian Trading Post. They come with 
The certificate of authenticity. They are in Lawai and recommended by the
Niihau Cultural Heritage Foundation. That website is really interesting. I 
Put the link below.

http://www.niihauheritage.org/index.html

I get spoiled with my iPad, I can just pinch to make pictures smaller or flick
To make them larger.

The lei is 25.5 inches and the bracelet is 7 inches.
I got them off EBay but I've been to the store many times. We'll probably purchase a another
Lei on our next visit in December. DW purchased new wedding bands for us a few years ago that
We only wear when we're in Hawaii. These will probably be the same.

When they come I try to take some better pictures I can enlarge better.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Yes, these are the real deal from the Hawaiian Trading Post. They come with
> The certificate of authenticity. They are in Lawai and recommended by the
> Niihau Cultural Heritage Foundation. That website is really interesting. I
> Put the link below.
> ...




Really, really nice! Thanks for the better pictures. I'm thinking about Christmas presents for a certain someone I live with who l-o-v-e-s Hawaii. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2013)

If you haven't been to the store you should stop in sometime. They have a
Great selection and they do have a nice selection on EBay but it doesn't scratch the surface of what he carries. Seems like he will take about 20% less than the
Asking price on Ebay but that may depend on the piece.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 1, 2013)

slip said:


> If you haven't been to the store you should stop in sometime. They have a
> Great selection and they do have a nice selection on EBay but it doesn't scratch the surface of what he carries. Seems like he will take about 20% less than the
> Asking price on Ebay but that may depend on the piece.




Good to know.  If there is that much variety, I'll probably wait till next Fall when we're on Kauai again, to go see the shop in person.  Be sure to post pix when you get them.

Dave


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 2, 2013)

My wife has admired a certain $30,000 Niihau lei for a few years now.  I don't think it has sold yet and at that price it won't be us buying it.  But it is beautiful.


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, I believe I saw that one also. The woman who strung that lei had a 
Stroke and can no longer make lei's. She is said to have been one of the best.
That lei has many long strands.


----------



## scrapngen (Sep 2, 2013)

If you love this art form, there is a beautiful hardcover book that has been written on the subject and the history of the Ni'ihau Shell leis:

http://www.amazon.com/Niihau-Shell-Leis-Kolowalu-Books/dp/082480998X

I think they are truly lovely, and was fortunate enough to discover them on some of our earlier visits to Kauai in the '90s, so I am a proud owner of a couple lovely necklaces. They are the only shell necklaces that can be insured due to being such a rare, special art form and unique to the island, and they only go up in value. 

Interesting side note: they improve/maintain their luster with wearing - much like pearls, so enjoy your necklace and bracelet   - don't just put it somewhere for display. You also might meet some wonderful people and make new friends, because not everyone "gets it," or appreciates them. I've met some people who equate them with the tourist simple shell strands you might find at any gift shop for kids or costume....  

You can find them in some stores in Waimea, as well as the Spouting Horn marketplace. These are legitimate stores/sellers, as long as you make sure you get the certificate of authenticity, and the prices at these smaller locations are often better. They have the same good relations with the families as the Hawaiian Trading Post. Then again, you'll sometimes find similar necklaces made by the same artist selling in a North Shore gallery for much more...and if you see some of this jewelry in galleries or stores in Maui or Oahu, you will often see a huge mark-up...

A couple things to look for when purchasing is the tightness of the design, and how well the necklace drapes or hangs when you pick it up. It won't have kinks or bends in it - whereas the younger artists still learning their trade will not be woven as tightly or quite as well. The price usually reflects that. On the other hand, supporting the younger artists will help keep the art form alive. Also, different shells are easier to find, and that affects the cost - which ones they use in a piece, how many and in general how many shells overall and how intricate the pattern is.


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2013)

You really gave a nice description of the process and some history. Your right
Some people do mistake them for cheap trinkets. We've been to places on the 
Islands when we saw people notice other people's pieces and started conversations.

I have seen the book and I think that will be a Christmas present.  I didn't
Know about wearing it bringing out more luster. That's interesting and will give
Us more of a reason to wear them. We've been looking for a few years and right now around  $10 an inch will give you the quality and the wearability we were looking for but Your right supporting the new arts is important. Our next lei will be From one of them.


----------



## oneohana (Sep 2, 2013)

Just last night I was reading the Ka'Elele (Bishop Museum's newsletter) and they had an article on the Ni'ihau Shell Leis. I looked on their website but couldn't find the pictures that they showed in there.

They are going to have an exhibit from 10/16/13 to 1/27/14.


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info. We'll be there and we will have to stop and
Check that out. We always spend time looking at them where ever
We find hem on the island.


----------



## scrapngen (Sep 2, 2013)

If you do a search on ebay of crownflower Niihau leis, there is a necklace and earrings very similar to the one I own. Mine may be a tad shorter, and the earrings longer. My momi shell clusters are each a separate color and incorporate all the colors. The spacers are all hot pink. The artist is very well known now. 

My other necklace is a poepoe kahelani style in pink with 3 sections of hot pink in the middle. It makes people really look, because if you glance at it casually, the whole thing looks hot pink, as the lighter pinks are very well chosen. 

I'm glad I bought back then, as I couldn't afford what draws my eye now. (I know just enough to get me in trouble, and I seem to be drawn to the more rare shells because I happen to like those colors - especially the hot pink smaller shells) I do have one simpler strand to support the continued tradition.  

Yours are very pretty. I especially like the bracelet.


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2013)

It's funny, before we started really looking at them my wife would point
Out the one's she liked and they were always the most expensive ones. She's
Always been like that no matter what she's looking at.

These have the quality we were looking for but not to expensive where we
Feel uncomfortable wearing them. 

I think I saw the crownflower lei with the earrings your talking about. My wife
And I really like that style also. I'm going to have to get that book because the
History of these leis is really interesting.


----------



## scrapngen (Sep 2, 2013)

The book was a great gift after my DH and I had gotten interested in them. 
I learned a lot from it. 

I like the link you posted as well. Nice video of someone actually making one, and I love the beautiful heritage leis they have photographed. It's a good online quick place to learn and reference. 

I take any chance I can to admire the multiple strand, longer leis, but have less desire to acquire them as they aren't as "easy" to wear. I also like the idea of having those stay in the islands and be displayed where they can be appreciated by a wider audience, much like the one lei mentioned above that is listed on ebay, but isn't really meant to be sold.


----------



## zora (Sep 6, 2013)

FYI there is a helicopter tour company that goes to Niihau. If you're interested in the shells you may want to check it out.


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2013)

I've heard about that too. I think we will get the info on that while we're there
In December. If it sounds good we'll probably go the next time we're there
In October '14. We have too much planned for Maui this year and I want to
Relax more our last week on Kauai this time. I'll post when I get more info on
It. Thanks.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 6, 2013)

at the bishop museum they have some of the original shell leis that capt. cook received in Waimea on his first stop in the islands


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2013)

Now that I would love to see!


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 6, 2013)

slip said:


> Now that I would love to see!




Jeff, if you've never been, the Bishop Museum on Oahu is SO worth the visit!  They've recently completed a huge renovation, and the exhibits are awesome!  Lots of Hawaiiana from the major South Pacific islands, arranged in such a way that you can progress chronologically through their history, from earliest times to modern ones.  It brings the entire "discovery" of the various island chains into perspective, and shows how the interaction between the groups influenced each of them.  http://www.bishopmuseum.org/

Then, to complete the experience, follow it up with a tour of Iolani Palace, so you can get a real feeling of the terrible crimes committed by the US Government against the Hawaiian monarchy.  It is a real eye-opener to see how we stole the Islands from their rightful owners. It's no wonder so many Islanders resent the outside world.  http://www.iolanipalace.com/

Dave


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Dave, that's right up my alley. We didn't go when we were Oahu. 
We were renewing our vows on our 25th that year and only stayed a week. 
That alone will move up a return trip to Oahu on my list.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 6, 2013)

slip said:


> Thanks Dave, that's right up my alley. We didn't go when we were Oahu.
> We were renewing our vows on our 25th that year and only stayed a week.
> That alone will move up a return trip to Oahu on my list.



It's very worth the effort to see it, and so many visitors never bother. Kind of a shame, really.  Bishop Museum is off of School Street in mid-downtown Honolulu, easily found, and with ample parking.  They have other exhibits there besides the Hawaiian history stuff, which makes it a full-on museum like you might find in any larger city.  The kind of place schoolkids make field trips to. But to be honest, I've only taken my vacation time to explore the Hawaiian exhibits.  I can see "science center" kind of things when I get home.

Dave


----------

